# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Öç günde 1 milyar dolar vurdular!!!

## iputisamo

üç günde 1 milyar dolar vurdular!!! 

Merkez ve Ziraat Bankasığndan Al Akbankğa Ver! 


Hani reklamında varya: Gerçek dostluk hiç bitmezğ Anlaşılan Akbankğın gerçekten gerçek dostları var ki; üç günde bu milletin cebinden 1 milyar doları alabildiler. Peki nereden çıkıyor bu para? Cevabı da verelim; Ziraat ve Merkez bankalarından.İşte size, iliklerine kadar emilen iki devlet bankası ve üç günde bir milyar dolar tatlı parayı kasasına indiren Akbankğın hikayesi. Bu yazıyı Akbank reklam filmi TV de gösterilirken okumanız daha etkili olacak!! 

Son ekonomik krizin gerçek nedeni;

"Ziraat Bankası bir özel bankaya (Akbank) karşı olan 500 trilyon liralık borcunu ödeyemedi. Biz ikisi arasına girdik uzlaşma sağladık, ancak olan da olmuştu"

Basında ve Reuters'de yer alan Akbank açıklamalarına göre;

Akbank krizden 800 milyon dolar karlı çıkmış.

Faizlerin %7.500 olduğu gün , Akbank Ziraat'ten 500 trilyon lirasını talep ediyor. Yani 1 gecede %20 kazancı beğenmiyor.Ihtiyacı olduğu için, tamamen spekülatif amaclı. Ziraat'ten liraları alıp döviz almak istiyor. Yani devalüasyon olacağını bilmekle kalmıyor ayrıca devalüasyon oranının %20'nin de üstünde olacagını tespit ediyor.

Merkez Bankasi TL vermeyerek faiz oranlarını iyice yükseltiyor. Akbank'in pazarlık şansı iyice artıyor. 

Ziraat'e 3 alternatif sunuyor: 

a) 500 trilyon lirayı ödemek. Ancak parası yok.

b) Aynı tutarda döviz satmak. Devalüasyon öncesi döviz satmak yoğun spekülasyona yol acacagı için uygun değil. 

c) Akbank'in istediği faizi vermek. Zararı diğerlerinden az olmamakla birlikte, Akbank'a kar transfer etmenin, spekülasyona daha kapalı yolu.


%7.500 oranında belirlenen faiz piyasada serbest koşullarda oluşmamıştır. Bu üç banka bir araya gelerek anlaşmışlar ve Akbank'a devalüasyon oranına yakın bir kar transferi yapmışlardır.

Merkez Bankasi kriz sonrası günlerde döviz kotasyonunu israrla yüksek tutmaya calıştı. Buradaki amac da lira borclanarak devalüasyon öncesi döviz alan bankaların, dövizlerini maksimum karla satmalarını saglamaktır.

Ziraat Bankasi diğer bankalar yerine doğrudan Merkez Bankası'ndan borclansaydı, faizler bu kadar yükselmeyecekti, kriz bu kadar siddetli olmayacaktı, sonucta da Akbank'a halkın cebinden, milyar dolarlık kar transferi yaşanmayacaktı. Ziraat yüksek faiz ödese bile devletin bir cebinden digerine gidecekti.

ünce devalüasyon sonra dalgalı kur ilan edilmeliydi:

Dalgalı kur ilanından önceki saatlerde bazı bankacılar, kan kokusu almış sırtlanlar gibi Başbakanlıkta boy gösterdiler. Basın sabaha kadar bekledi. Adeta devalüasyon olacağı ilan edildi. Halbuki böyle kararlarda, kalp krizinde olduğu saniyelerin önemi vardır. Yapılması gereken, derhal %20 oranında devalüasyon kararı alıp yürürlüğe sokmaktı. Zaten bir yıldır yapılması kaçınılmaz olmuştu. Dalgalı kura ise izleyen günlerde geçilmesi en doğru yoldu. Tam tersi yaşandı. Bankalar piyasadaki lirayı adeta emerek topladılar ve dolara yatırdılar. Devalüasyon sonrasında da satın aldıkları dövizleri yüksek fiyatlarla satarak bir koyundan iki post çıkardılar. şimdi de siyasiler doların kuru 850 bin lira olmalı diyorlar. Zaten %20 oranındaki devalüasyon 850 bin liraya tekabül ediyordu.

Akbank Ziraat Bankası'nı yıllardır kendi cebi gibi kullanıyor.

Coşkun Ulusoy döneminde, bankacı olmadığı halde Ziraat Bankası'nın fon yönetiminden sorumlu genel müdür yardımcılıgına getirilen Osman Mengiturk yıllarca Akbank'ı ucuz fonlarla besledi. Akabinde de Akbank'a fon yönetiminden sorumlu genel müdür yardımcısı olarak geçti. Ziraat'le olan ahbap-cavus iliskisi kesintiye ugramadan devam etti. Ziraat'ten Akbank, Sabancı Bank veya Sabancı Holding'e transfer olan kisilerin, geçmeden evvelki pozisyonları ve bu grupla iliskileri incelendiginde inanılmaz iliskiler ortaya cikıyor. ünce Akbank'a menfaat saglanıyor, arkasından transfer gerceklesiyor.

Ziraat Londra şubesi müdürü Engin Tuncay, Ziraat'ın zararına olarak Sabancı Bank'a sagladığı menfaatler karşılığında Sabancı Holding'te üst düzey göreve getirildi.1994 yılında Sabancı Bank'ın ve Akbank'ın portföyündeki , coğunluğu Impexbank'a ait batık krediler bu bankalar kapatılmadan kısa bir süre önce Ziraat Londra' subesine satıldı. Akabinde Engin Tuncay Sabancı Holding'te üst düzey göreve getirildi. Engin Tuncay'dan sonra Londra müdürü olan Emin Erdem Sabancı grubunu beslemeye devam etti. Emin Erdem'in genel müdür yardımcısı olması ile Akbank'la ilişkiler inanılmaz büyük rakamlara ulastı. Ziraat neredeyse Akbank'ın yan kurulusu haline getirildi. Sabancı Holding sanki piyasada bankacı yokmus gibi Ziraat'in yurtdısı birimlerinden ve fon yönetiminden sorumlu kisileri transfer ediyor. Piyasadaki son dedikodulara göre Emin Erdem'in Akbank'taki yerinin hazır oldugu kısa bir süre sonra da Ercel'in ve Demiralp'in de Akbank'a geçeceği konuşuluyor.

3 milyar doları yurtdısındaki subelerinde ziyan eden Ziraat piyasadan nakit dileniyor. Dolar milyaderi Ziraat'in gercekten nakit sıkıntısı var mı ?

Ziraat Bankası 1 katrilyon liranın altına düşmeyen nakit açığı ile sürekli piyasadan borçlanıyor. Borçlanma faizleri son derece yüksek. Hem belli bankalara kar transfer ediliyor hem de son krizde olduğu gibi piyasanın dengesi bozuluyor. Ziraat'in gercekten nakit ihtiyacı var mı? Nedense bu araştırma hiç yapılmadı. Tüm kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarının mevduatı zorunlu olarak Ziraat'te tutuluyor. En likit Banka olması gereken Ziraat aksine, piyasada likidite sıkıtısı yaratıyor.

Bankalar birliği web sayfasından (www.tbb.org) Ziraat in bilancosuna bakıldığında, döviz varlığı 3 milyar doların üstünde gözüküyor. Bu rakam son beş yıldır 3 -4 milyar dolar arasında değişiyor. Döviz mevduatın önemli kısmı kamu kuruluşlarına ait olup (kararname gereği) faizsiz olduğu için. maliyeti son derece düşüktür. Bu kaynak yıllardır yurtdışında acıkca ziyan ediliyor. Türkiye de ayakta duramayan Ziraat'in yurtdışında 26 adet şube ve ortak bankası bulunmakta. Bu birimlerden merkeze aktarılan tek kuruş kaynak yok. Aksine bu 3 milyar doların en az iki milyarı bu birimlere gönderiliyor. Bu birimlerden de sanki yurtdışından kaynak bulunmuş gibi Türkiye'deki şanslı firmalara son derece düsük faizlerle kredi acılıyor. Bu kredilerin coğu da geri ödenmiyor. Yani kendi kendimize borc veriyoruz. Sultanahmet Camisi'nde dilenip Yenicami'de sadaka dağıtıyoruz. Yurtdışı birimlerin yöneticileri ve bu birimlerden sorumlu kisiler yıllardır aynı. Kimse bunlara dokunmaya cesaret bile edemiyor. 

Bu kredilerin bircoğuna, Egebank soruşturması nedeniyle aranan Raif Zihnali nin firmaları Maddox ve Tancot aracılık ediyor. Kredilerden haksız olarak alınan fahiş komisyonlar birilerine paylaştırılıyor. Son 7-8 yıldır soygun giderek artarak bu sekilde sürüyor. Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu Raporuna giren bir örnek: 1998 yılında Ziraat'in Kula Mensucat firmasına açtığı kredilere de Raif Zihnali aracılık etti. Aldığı komisyon 750 bin Isvicre Frangı. Raif Zihnali'nin ortağının basında çıkan açıklamalara göre de bu komisyon üst düzey yöneticilere paylaştırıldı.

Kimse çıkıp da Ziraat in yurtdışında ne işi var demiyor. Bu döviz varlığı son 5 yılda nakit açıklarını kapatmak için kullanılsa idi, ne görev zararı olurdu ne de krizlere yol açılırdı. Hesap açık ve ortada. Ziraat sürekli ağlıyor ve bu soygun düzenini örtbas etmeye calışıyor. Derhal yapılacak iş Ziraat'in tüm yurtdışı şubelerini kapatmak. Akabinde de , yıllardır aynı kadroların elinde heba edilen döviz varlıgının ve tüm fon yönetiminin profesyonel yöneticilere bırakılmaktır. Türkiye nin en büyük kaybı burada kimse farkında degil. DDK da öncelikle yurtdışından verilen kredilerin üzerine gitmek istiyor. Son derece dogru tespit.

Sonuç:

Başta DDK ve BDDK olmak üzere, kriz den önceki ve sonrasındaki günlerde gercekleştirilen döviz alım satımlarının kronolojik olarak incelenmesi ve nedenlerinin araştırılması gerekmektedir. Spekülatif ve maniplasyon amaçlı işlemler kolaylıkla ortaya çıkacaktır. Nitekim SPK borsadaki bu tür hareketleri rahatlıkla tespit edebilmektedir. Diğer tarafta Merkez Bankası'nın sözkonusu günlerde yaptıkları pıyasa kosullarına ve mantığa uygun degildir. Bu konuda da derhal sorusturma yapılması gerekmektedir.

Gabin ve Muvazaa yoluyla haksız elde edilen yüksek faiz ve devalüasyon gelirleri geri alınmalıdır:

Basta Akbank olmak üzere, karşı tarafın aczinden ve caresizliğinden aşırı yararlanarak (Gabin), spekülasyon ve maniplasyon sonucu yüksek faiz ve devalüasyon geliri (Devalüasyonu önceden öğrenerek. Insider trading) elde edenlerin bu kazanclarının vergilendirilmesi kaçınılmazdır. Diger taraftan Akbank ile Ziraat Bankası arasında yasananlar Gabin yanında Muvaaza, yani danışıklı döğüş de içermektedir. Bu durumda, haksız kazançların vergilendirilmesi değil tamamen geri alınması gerekmektedir.

Hükümet gerçekten krize çare bulmak istiyorsa öncelikle kendi kaynaklarının peşine düşmesi gerekir. Ziraat'in yurtdışı birimlerini kapatarak, yıllardır belirli banka ve kuruluslara peşkeş çekilen ve çoğunluğu kamu kuruluşlarına ait olan 3 milyar doların hesabını sormalıdır. Aksi halde kangren haline gelen bu soygun devam ettikçe yapılacak fazla birşey yoktur.

http://www.tkto.itgo.com/akbank.htm

----------

